# Rick Voegelin



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I just put two and two together and realized that the same Rick Voegelin that is a member here and slot car racer is also a long time staffer at Car Craft Magazine and as GM's Racing Communications Mgr was also just recently involved in the ALMS Sebring 12 hour race with the Corvette Racing Team.

Rick if you're around, it would be great to hear some of your background as a motorsports journalist and also your interest in slot cars. I caught your name on the recent Car Craft HO drag racing article here and did a search as I have heard your name on slot car forums periodically. I was surprised it was the same guy! I also see you have raced on the Katz-Spa-Ring and in the 24 Derby in England.

I grew up reading Car Craft (and still own many old issues) and am a long time fan of the magazine. I also own a 1967 Camaro RS. I dug up this Hot Rod article about your '67 drag racer stored away. Pretty cool. If you're out there drop in and say hi if you could.

http://www.hotrod.com/featuredvehic...ot_rod_cars_barn_finds/1967_chevy_camaro.html



Scott Vargo


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

He is a regular on NitroSlots and I think I did see him join here lately.

Great dude.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The cat's out of the bag now Rick.Traveling with HO is a lot different than traveing with Kevin and Blevins for a month.Tom Stumpf


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

My friend and slot car racing teammate Mark Owyang gave me a heads-up that you guys were talking about me. Yeah, the same Rick Voegelin -- older, grayer, fewer functioning brain cells, and still playing with toy cars. Proud to say I haven't had a real job in 40 years (as my wife says, "Unemployed and unemployable").

The original CC Super Mod Camaro still lives in my barn, frozen in amber since the last Modified race at 1981 World Finals. Plans are afoot to bring it out of mothballs for a Hot Rod Reunion . . . someday.










After leaving CC in 1979, I started a freelance writing/PR business. Did the Oldsmobile drag racing program through 1995, then Olds Aurora in IMSA 1996-97, Oldsmobile and Chevrolet IndyCar programs 1997-2005. I've been with Corvette Racing since 2005 in American Le Mans Series and 24 Hours of Le Mans. Since they won't let me drive the real cars, I race slot cars -- mostly Fray-style T-jets and drag racing. Racing toy cars suits my ability and my budget.

Cheers,
Rick V.



Slott V said:


> Rick if you're around, it would be great to hear some of your background as a motorsports journalist and also your interest in slot cars. I caught your name on the recent Car Craft HO drag racing article here and did a search as I have heard your name on slot car forums periodically. I was surprised it was the same guy! I also see you have raced on the Katz-Spa-Ring and in the 24 Derby in England.
> 
> Scott Vargo


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

And.......
He just won "The Fray" as Team captain.

He was also T.Q. in the Indis, finishing a close second in the "A" main to Rick Jocham of R.J.Jets fame.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That's cool thanks for replying Rick. Sounds like you have a great life for a 'gearhead'. It must be rewarding to be part of the Corvette Team and the success they've enjoyed in endurance racing the past few years. I'm a dyed-in-the-wool GM/Chevy guy so I enjoy seeing that team stomp. -I am friends with Cooper MacNeil who just took a podium finish at Sebring as a rookie and that was a thrill to see. I work for his father David MacNeil at WeatherTech who also races in SCCA.

Car Craft and Hot Rod modeled my mind as a teenager in the 70's and helped develop my love of hot rodding after fiddling with gas engines as a kid. My dad was in printing and brought home piles of publishings to feed my appetite for knowledge. That CC 67 Camaro looks like it came out of a time capsule- very cool. Would be great to see you bring it back to life. I have a hood and scoop just like that in my rafters. This '67 has been my beater for the last 22 years and I still bring it out to scare a few old ladies now and then. -gotta love them old F bodies. 










Cool to see your interests in HO slot cars as well. I stumbled onto your Facebook page and sent you a friend request. I enjoyed looking at some of your slot car photos. Great stuff! I'm friends with Jim Nagy and Mike Block and have raced slots with both over the past couple of years.

Thanks and maybe see you around,
Scott


----------

